# Trunk Lock Debacle - '67



## Onslow (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Guys -

Sometimes I am too intrepid for my own good.

I inherited this car with no keys. There are trim parts in trunk. 

Instead of calling a locksmith, I decided to try opening the trunk myself by drilling out its guts. Bad idea. Broke a bit in there.

I have access to the interior of the car.

How can I open the trunk? 

Please, NO GUESSES.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Steve.
Remove the back seat bottom and back and either crawl through or use a long extention and remove the bolts that hold the latch to the trunk lid. Or use a screw driver and insert the end in the slot in the latch that comes from the key and twist. It'll open right up.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ditto on that


----------

